# Islam & Islamic Extremists/Terrorists



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

ISLAM AND ISLAMIC EXTREMISTS/TERRORISTS
May 3, 2011
This class will give you a better understanding of Islam and Islamic Extremists. *The training received will assist you in your investigations and assignments that may involve Islamic Extremists. *

OVERVIEW OF TOPICS:
• * *Mohammad: a presentation on Mohammad from the perspective of a political, military and cultural leader with a discussion on his under explored medical and mental symptoms. *This discussion has implications on modern law enforcement intelligence.
• * *Koran: *a presentation on aspects of the Koran relevant to Investigators and analysts.
• * *Motivations of Suicide Bombers
• * *Jihad: a presentation on the Islamic only sources of Jihad traced from the Koran and Hadiths, through the schools of law to the battlefield.
• * *Influence of Sharia on Law Enforcement and Intelligence: *How Islamic Law frequently and successfully derails investigations and deflects critical analysis.


INSTRUCTOR: *

William Gawthrop, teaches intelligence courses for American Military University. *He is employed with the U.S. government in a Federal Agency. *He has served as the Department of Defense Program Manager, Joint Terrorists Task Force, Counterintelligence Field Activity, Washington DC; Counterintelligence Officer, and *with the US Army Special Operations Agency, Pentagon. *He has authored the recently published article, The Influence of Islamic Law on Intelligence and Law Enforcement Doctrine.

The American Military University, American Public University System, located at 10110 Battleview Parkway in Manassas, Virginia is responsible for bringing this speaker and topic to assist law enforcement.







ISLAM AND ISLAMIC EXTREMISTS/TERRORISTS


LOCATION: *************NESPIN, 124 Grove Street, Franklin, Ma.
* *
DATE & TIME: ** * * *May 3, 2011

Training will be held from 8:30 a.m. until 4:30 p.m. 




YOU MUST PRE-REGISTER FOR THIS CLASS (May 3, 2011 Islam)


Name/Title____________________________________________________ * * 
*************************************(please print)

Agency_______________________________________________________ * * 
* *

Address______________________________________________________ * * 


City/State/Zip__________________________________________________ 


Telephone #___________________________________________________ 


Email address__________________________________________________
* * * * * *(mandatory)




Contact: * * * *Rick Flood, Training Coordinator, 1-800-343-5682 x 217

Register by fax: * * *(508)-528-5184

Mail: ******************* * *NESPIN
************************** * *124 Grove St., Ste. 105
*************************** * *Franklin, MA *02038-3159

e-mail: * * * * *[email protected]


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Do you know if this is free training and is there a limited number of seats?


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

"Everything I ever need to know about Islamic Terrorists was learned on 9/11/01".


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Why would law enforcement offer training on the religion of peace?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

This is a free program and I don't don't know if it's full yet , but they did move the class to the Taunton Inn & Conference Center to accommodate more people.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BrickCop said:


> "Everything I ever need to know about Islamic Terrorists was learned on 9/11/01".


Shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Irishpride said:


> This is a free program and I don't don't know if it's full yet , but they did move the class to the Taunton Inn & Conference Center to accommodate more people.


Thanks


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

This training was EXCELLENT. It was a real eye opener. This instructor was not concerned with being "politically correct". I learned a lot about Islam, and it was definitely material you'll never see in the mainstream NEWS. I think all LE should attend an Islam seminar run by Mr Gawthrop...........


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Awesome training. Also a real eye opener!


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

Shit, I missed this- does anyone know if he'll be presenting this again around here?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

rats !

wanted to go , but got denied :stomp:


----------

